# Traeger Brisket



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

I just got one of these bad boys and nailed some fine ribs and chicken first go round. I'm a little nervous about a brisket. Any tried and true Traeger brisket recipes? I viewed the recipes in the book they gave me but am a little skeptical. Any tips, tricks, or inside info is appreciated. Do you guys wrap your brisket in foil to finish with the Traeger? Thanks.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Just like smoking with wood. Kosher Salt and Coarse Black Pepper. Cook at 250 wrap in butcher paper at 160 ish. Pull off at 200 ish. Slice once it gets around 145. Put a pan of water in the chamber for a moist heat.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I use brisket rub cook at 225 till 165 and wrap in foil till 205. Love the traeger. Pretty much like hook said but do mine in foil.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mine cooks a mean briaket

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Cooked one yesterday @ 275. Pan of water on hopper side. Wrapped at 170. Pulled at 206. Let settle in cooler for about an hour until 145. Best brisket I have made.


----------



## balvarez (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you use foil or paper ?


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

I cooked one on my Green Mountain and just about like everyone has mentioned... Cook until 160 internal temp then I put mine in a pan with apple juice (couple of cups) and cover with foil and finish up at 205 internal temp. Let it rest 30 minutes or so and devour it! I cook mine at 225 degrees.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

balvarez said:


> Did you use foil or paper ?


Butcher Paper


----------



## shakyD (Oct 23, 2007)

Nothing fancy or hard. Just seasoning, let set, 250 til done. My traeger pretty much always has a water pan directly over the burn pot area, really helps avoid a hot spot. If im in a rush sometimes ill wrap it, most times u dont. My favorite way is to put one on at 10pm, go to bed, check on pellets around 6am, pull it at 10 or so, let it rest and have brisket for lunch. 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

balvarez said:


> Did you use foil or paper ?


https://www.amazon.com/Pink-Butcher...1505165082&sr=1-4&keywords=pink+butcher+paper

and one of these https://www.amazon.com/Bulman-A5002...05165136&sr=1-1&keywords=butcher+paper+holder


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Watch the Aaron Franklin youtube videos he made for PBS on prepping and smoking brisket. Do what he does, set the Traeger at 225 using oak with maybe 10% at most mesquite mixed in with it. It will come out awesome.


----------

